# The Vape Guy - Aromamizer Titan - Woooah



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

Madness, totally insane!




Airflow that goes on forever and really good flavour to boot. This massive monster will be up on the site shortly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz (29/11/17)

Yoh! That will overhang even on my gclass!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Yoh! That will overhang even on my gclass!


It will overhang on absolutely everything I currently own 

I have a few Hammer of God mods on the way so these will have a comfy place to live

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

The Aromamizer Titan is alive and can be found here


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/11/17)

OMW


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (29/11/17)

28ml... when you just wanna dump an entire bottle of juice in your tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (29/11/17)

It’s crazy, I seen mike capes review on it a while back... but I’m really contemplating it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

Gotta make sure you like the juice you put in that beast

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Gotta make sure you like the juice you put in that beast


This little beasty should make the consumption of Calamity Jane so much easier

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This little beasty should make the consumption of Calamity Jane so much easier


Nice little marketing ploy  
I think I might just double my consumption using this beast.


----------



## RichJB (29/11/17)

On the plus side, you can just take the top cap off and mix straight into the atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

RichJB said:


> On the plus side, you can just take the top cap off and mix straight into the atty.


A whole new dimension to adding ingredients too taste

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/11/17)

RichJB said:


> On the plus side, you can just take the top cap off and mix straight into the atty.



Good one @RichJB 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Nice little marketing ploy
> I think I might just double my consumption using this beast.


I guess that will depend on your build and what power you push through it. I have a pair of 7 wrap SS316L fused claptons in series in at the moment, running at 177W (the highest this mod will go) I am surprised that this Strawberry Jam Monster has lasted this long.


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I guess that will depend on your build and what power you push through it. I have a pair of 7 wrap SS316L fused claptons in series in at the moment, running at 177W (the highest this mod will go) I am surprised that this Strawberry Jam Monster has lasted this long.


Wow that is quite the build. Seems like you need a stronger mod. Maybe a noisy cricket  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

RichJB said:


> On the plus side, you can just take the top cap off and mix straight into the atty.


Now there's an idea!


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Wow that is quite the build. Seems like you need a stronger mod. Maybe a noisy cricket
> 
> Sent from the abyss


This build is still too low for the mod it's going to live on. The Hammer of God is a 4 cell mech, 2 pairs of series cells in parallel. I'm going to try some Ni80 Juggernauts next 

The Noisy Cricket would look epic hidden under this tank

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This build is still too low for the mod it's going to live on. The Hammer of God is a 4 cell mech, 2 pairs of series cells in parallel. I'm going to try some Ni80 Juggernauts next
> 
> The Noisy Cricket would look epic hidden under this tank


Would love to see that setup once it's done

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Would love to see that setup once it's done


You and me both, it's going to be epic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> You and me both, it's going to be epic


Just be careful you don't blow your head off  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## shaun2707 (29/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Madness, totally insane!
> 
> View attachment 114834
> 
> ...



FML... that’s awesome! Dig the “shorty” option - 18ml of juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Just be careful you don't blow your head off
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Don't worry about that, I am very careful when it comes to mechs, even with years of experience I still check and double check everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> FML... that’s awesome! Dig the “shorty” option - 18ml of juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha 18ml shorty that's hilarious 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

Throw it in a v8 stick and you’ve got a dumbbell on the go !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> FML... that’s awesome! Dig the “shorty” option - 18ml of juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip, nice and compact, for travelling... to the moon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/11/17)

Pretty sure you can use the included vape band as a back up belt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/11/17)

@BumbleBee I think you'll get vapers tongue with every refill

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/17)

@BumbleBee 

Is there any way one can tone down the vape on this tank to a restricted lung hit at lowish power
And have a juice reservoir that lasts for days


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It will overhang on absolutely everything I currently own
> 
> I have a few Hammer of God mods on the way so these will have a comfy place to live


@sideshowruki might be interested to hear this!

This tank is just insane! I would love to walk into a juice launch or something, and just casually pull this beast out and watch everyone's jaws drop!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## sideshowruki (30/11/17)

Stosta said:


> @sideshowruki might be interested to hear this!


My TM30 is patiently waiting for something big to carry it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee
> 
> Is there any way one can tone down the vape on this tank to a restricted lung hit at lowish power
> And have a juice reservoir that lasts for days


Sure, you could just put a run of the mill round wire build in there and use the smallest air hole which is still pretty airy. On a sensible build a tankful of juice should last most "normal" folks a few days/weeks. But that's not what this tank was made for

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/17)

It's really hard to express the immenseness of this tank with a picture, but I will try...




That little thingie to the right of the Titan is a 24mm Dead Rabbit RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV (1/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It's really hard to express the immenseness of this tank with a picture, but I will try...
> 
> View attachment 115029
> 
> ...


Holy hell ... that thing is just nuts!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (1/12/17)

i must have one to add to the aroma fam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Sure, you could just put a run of the mill round wire build in there and use the smallest air hole which is still pretty airy. On a sensible build a tankful of juice should last most "normal" folks a few days/weeks. But that's not what this tank was made for



Thanks @BumbleBee 
Menthol for days!! 
1 wick for a tankful. Hehe

Just would need about 3 or 4 fully charged dual battery mods to run it dry.
Lol


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> Menthol for days!!
> 1 wick for a tankful. Hehe
> 
> ...






It would certainly be different having to change batteries more often than filling your tank

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

